# shredded fins



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

my new gourami destoryed my gold skirt long finned tetras' buetiful fins realy the main damage is in the anal fin or skirt which is gone and along w/ the tail fan has a bacterial infection. I'm planning on returning or giving away the gourami but i nead a medication for my tetras fins and baterial infections


----------



## Hamm3592 (Apr 24, 2005)

a good medication would be coppersafe by mardel laboritories. Thta can be kept in the tank for up to a month (but should see results within 20 days) fr more info go here http://www.nunnie.com/fungus.html


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

what about melafix i've heard of that on betta forums


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

plenty of stess coat as well. it has protective slime to help the fish be less stressed and heal quicker.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I've found that Melafix works pretty well in these situations.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

which works fastest RESPOND ASAP FISH NEAR DIEING?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

which works fastest RESPOND ASAP FISH NEAR DIEING?


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Like I said, I use the Melafix, but if the fish is at the point it is dying, it may be too late to do much good.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

it was she passed today a long finned gold skirt died with no fins at all


----------

